
Show HN: Namer.ai, AI (RNN) powered domain name generator - HeavyTransport
http://namer.ai
======
HeavyTransport
Hi HN!

namer.ai is an AI powered domain name generator we built as a side project.

My wife was trying to name her blog and I threw out an offhand comment over
dinner about how we could totally build an AI to do that. She asked why we
never actually build any of these things we talk about and it turned into a
challenge. By late that night we had a dataset of a million domain names and
were generating text that looked enough like domain names to encourage us to
keep going.

The names aren't all perfect but there are some really good ones in there!
There are also some hilarious ones in there. For some reason the internet
seems to be biased towards chickens and Seattle.

www.hackerseek.com is available for example, as is www.stonestartup.com

We're using a character-level RNN to generate domain names which we match
against the user's query with word vector similarity.

There are a lot of domain name generators out there but none seem to generate
results anything like ours. For example the model learned that some domains
are named with overlapping letters such as fashionistash.com for fashionista
and stash.

Would love to get advice on where to go from here. Are the results enough
better than what's out there? How would you go about promoting something in
such a crowded space?

------
ohiovr
check price thingie not working. maybe you could use it for affiate domain
sales

~~~
HeavyTransport
Oops, thanks for letting us know! What did you put in the box and which
registrar did you try?

Affiliate links are our best idea so far. We've got a few set up. All the
links to registrars are affiliate links.

~~~
ohiovr
I tried speedy icecream and got some interesting names. I just chose that at
random. Most of it was bad but there were some good ones.

